# More opportunity..



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

Looking for any advice on hunting outside Utah. Mainly looking for ways to find odds, to apply, etc. Not looking for a honey hole or anything. I love hunting, and would like the opportunity to do more.

Interested in Mule Deer in CO, WY, and ID. Elk in WY and ID. I would take OTC in a normal unit over a premium where I wait forever. Like I said, this is an opportunity for me to hunt more. I hunt archery, ml, and rifle so don't really care which weapon. Also interested in whitetail in ID or WY.

I am not looking for a gift or spots, as said. I am looking for a few extra days with those beautiful sunrises and sunsets! Pm'so work, I can have a phone convo, heck I will drive to your house if necessary. Looking to expand my passion while still young.

Thanks!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Come to Alaska and never look back


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Buy landowner tags in Colo. Tons of big bucks and bulls to be had.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

The complete guide to hunting, butchering, and cooking wild game - by Steven Rinella is a great resource. 

Huntin' Fool is a good tool for draw odds. 

Coues in Arizona

Black tails in Oregon and Alaska 

Montana, Idaho, and Nebraska MD/WTD.

I know Idaho a bit. I've hunted 3 different areas(McCall, Salmon, and Clearwater) and I have a little info if you want - just shoot me a pm.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Idaho you can get a tag over the counter. Plenty of public lands to hunt. Whitetail hunting, at least in the southern half of the state, is mostly on private lands. But plenty of public lands to go around. Good habitats hold deer. The better elk units require a draw, but Idaho doesn't use a point system so your chances are as good as anyone. 

Montana requires you to put in for a non-resident draw, but for the last 5-6 years non-resident tags have gone undersubscribed so everyone draws, or you can wait until after the draw to just by a tag on-line. Montana also allows up to 7 deer tags, depending on how the herds are doing. Antlerless mule deer tags have an initial draw, but in good years, on most units, there will be surplus tags. Whitetail doe tags are OTC and region specific. I've hunted areas east of Great Falls, and if you are really serious, I can send you a map showing a specific area on public lands where you'll find both mule and whitetail. Hunting mid November, a 20 inch 4 point mule deer are EASY to find. Bigger than that are not rare, but are fewer. Buck-Doe ratios are close to 1:1.

I grew up in Idaho and have moved back this past year. But I'm more excited to go back to Montana in 2016. I'll get tags in both and go back to my old haunts in both states. Should be a good year. 

I'd say Idaho has good deer hunting, but Montana has freaking fantastic- I've never experienced anything like it - kind of hunting. The season is 6 weeks long, and extends most of the month of November, so it includes the rut. And hunting the rut when the bucks are just silly is a really good time. Montana is absolutely worth the couple extra hours of driving.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Buy landowner tags in Colo. Tons of big bucks and bulls to be had.


How much do they usually run?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If you want to drive a bit head to Louisiana. The rifle deer season is about 3-4 months long and the season limit is 5 or 6 I believe. In the meantime while you aren't getting your 2 whitetails per day that you are allowed, you can kill all the hogs you want. I recommend going in a pick up truck with lots of very big ice chests.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> If you want to drive a bit head to Louisiana. The rifle deer season is about 3-4 months long and the season limit is 5 or 6 I believe. In the meantime while you aren't getting your 2 whitetails per day that you are allowed, you can kill all the hogs you want. I recommend going in a pick up truck with lots of very big ice chests.


Hypothetically speaking, how would a person get hooked up for a hog hunt in Louisiana?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Hypothetically speaking, how would a person get hooked up for a hog hunt in Louisiana?


It's all private land, isn't it?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I work in marketing so obviously a busy last two weeks. Will send pm's asap


----------

